# Solved: Laptop to tv display all fuzzy!!PLEASE HELP!!!



## cmckeown (Feb 2, 2010)

I have an hp pavilion with windows 7 on it. I have my laptop connected to my TV via an s-video on my laptop to RCA/AV on my TV. It detects it and everything, and it tries to display it on the TV, but the display is all wavy and fuzzy. I've spent so much time trying to figure this out! please help!!!!! thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi cmckeown, and welcome to TSG.

Did you use a suitable adapter to combine the S-Video signals into a single video signal?

What are you trying to display? If you are trying to display what is showing on a typical laptop screen these days, the displayed image has to be down-sampled to about a 640x480 (assuming you are in North America) resolution. Things will look fuzzy and the edges of large color or brightness transitions may appear wavy.


----------



## cmckeown (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm not sure what you mean:

"Did you use a suitable adapter to combine the S-Video signals into a single video signal?"

I'm trying to watch a movie on the tv from my laptop. I tried to set the resolution to 640x480 but the lowest mine goes is 800x600.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

cmckeown said:


> via an s-video on my laptop to RCA/AV on my TV.





cmckeown said:


> i'm not sure what you mean:
> 
> "Did you use a suitable adapter to combine the S-Video signals into a single video signal?"


S-Video uses separate signals for the color and brightness information. Those need to be properly combined to make a single composite video signal to plug into a single composite video jack.


----------



## cmckeown (Feb 2, 2010)

it is a single cable that on one end has an s-video, and on the other end has 3RCA/AV


----------



## cmckeown (Feb 2, 2010)

I think i figured it out, somebody lent me the same cable and that one works, so it must be the cable, correct?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That would be the logical conclusion. Fuzzy picture, change cable, good picture = cable bad.


----------

